# @ crockeeper



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey,

I got back a second email from SERPO about the copperheads :

View attachment 124712


They are all male


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

That would make total sense!!!!!!!
LOL.

Do they need females? I produce surplus every year.....in fact I have several surplus adult animals currently.....anyway....Thank you very much for the follow through.it is noted and appreciated.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

I doubt they are interested in some females, it's a reptile shelter and they have their own (behind the scenes) breed/incubate area for rare species etc.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Where can I get one of those?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> Where can I get one of those?


A copperhead? Well if you feel your experienced enough with snakes to keep a hot then CH are pretty easily available at Kingsnake, or even CK said he has surplus he might be willing to sell. However being your from NY i think its a pretty safe bet that keeping a venemous snake would be illegal without some intense permit standards.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I do not sell venomous to the general enthusiast.....I offered my surplus here to a professional facility in europe that killarbee visited.

Keeping venomous is more than just experience, it involves legal ability in your city, county and state, antivenine possesion (which requires an APHIS permit and cooperation with your physician), insurance, etc....


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> I do not sell venomous to the general enthusiast.....I offered my surplus here to a professional facility in europe that killarbee visited.
> 
> Keeping venomous is more than just experience, it involves legal ability in your city, county and state, antivenine possesion (which requires an APHIS permit and cooperation with your physician), insurance, etc....


I always wanted a coral snake.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Sad but we end up having to kill 1 or 2 every year because we do not have the ability to relocate them from our land. Sometimes we are able to toss them in a cooler with a shovel and move them. This usually can't be done with the bigger ones or one that wants to run. If we keep running into it, and attempts to move it fail, it usually dies. Never considered one as a pet for obvious reasons.

I wouldn't think they would cost much since they are so easy to find around here. I can usually walk out in my back yard and find one under my shed or in the wood pile.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

KiGrind said:


> Sad but we end up having to kill 1 or 2 every year because we do not have the ability to relocate them from our land. Sometimes we are able to toss them in a cooler with a shovel and move them. This usually can't be done with the bigger ones or one that wants to run. If we keep running into it, and attempts to move it fail, it usually dies. Never considered one as a pet for obvious reasons.
> 
> I wouldn't think they would cost much since they are so easy to find around here. I can usually walk out in my back yard and find one under my shed or in the wood pile.


I want to have venomous snakes one day down the road. Just have to learn from someone who has experience with them and do my research.


----------

